# Looking for a Coding Internship in Portland, OR



## chrise7272 (Apr 22, 2013)

My name is Chris Ellsworth and I am a 2nd year Medical Coding student at Mt. Hood Community College in Portland/Gresham, Oregon.  In order to finish the program I need to complete 240 hours of an internship/externship in Coding.  I am currently also studying for the CPC exam, I am scheduled to take it on 05/18/13.  I hope by posting on the AAPC forum I will be able to get in contact with Hospitals/Dr. Offices that need a coding extern.  Please contact me at chrise7272@yahoo.com or by phone at 503-784-1175.  Any advice is welcome.  Thanks.


----------

